# Tunnel to Tower Run



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

This is another of our race shirts that www.couponshirt.com is sponsoring. The shirts came out better than the picture shows. We printed 206 shirts for this race. We also did some shirt for a Tunnel to Tower Team that is based in New Jersey and running in the New York City Race this weekend.
The second race this weekend we are sponsoring is Run In The Woods. We did 400 shirts for this race.
Next weekend we are sponsoring the Missouri Cow Bell run 7000 plus shirts which a local silk screener is printing with our LOGO on the shirt. As we move our concept in to other cities all over America we want many of you to get involve with us at Couponshirt.com.
Please contact me, after checking out our web site, if you are interested in expanding your printing business with our races.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

how do you make money doing sponsoring? just curious....


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Also..I think they are sponsored. Pretty confused


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I think they sell ad space on a sponsor shirt. They sell the ads then donate the shirt to the group.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

ryan barker said:


> how do you make money doing sponsoring? just curious....


Sorry I do not understand your question, Ryan.. When one sponsors a run shirt, one hopes to get more business from it. Like any other advertising you hope for a ROI.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

so a sponsor (not you) orders the shirts, they're paying regular price, then?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Not being rude but your answers are sometime confusing to people trying to understand your model.

Here is what I have taken so far. You go to businesses in an area and sell ad space on a shirt that you then donate to a cause. You pay a printer to make these shirts. Your cost is the printing. And your profit is the revenue from the ad sales minus the printing cost. The printer doesn't get a cut of the ad revenue. They simply get a print job from you. They deliver the shirts to the people at the event that ad shirt is "sponsoring".

There was a gentleman in this area a year ago giving bars free pint glasses with ads from local non competing businesses on them. Like cab companies and pet stores.

Please clarify if I am off base. People would like to better understand your pitch and in return you might find people are more responsive. Again this is not meant to be rude.

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

My policy on sonsoring a shirt for an event is to offer a discount for placing my business name on the shirt as one of the prominant sponsors. If its a cause I feel strongly about and I can afford the blanks, I may even print them for free and let any ad procedes go directly to the charity. If I can't afford the blanks, then I will only charge them for that and print for free... With my business name on them. 
The trade off is that I have lots of people proudly wearing shirts that I printed, giving me a lot of good publicity/advertising and everything that goes with it.


----------

